# mars



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

This goes out to mars hope you get well soon mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

very intelligent bloke, what's the matter with him?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Heart attack saturday night and yes bettyswallocks he is a top man


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mark67 said:


> Heart attack saturday night very intelligent man mars


are you taking the p1ss?


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

mal said:


> are you taking the p1ss?


And why would i be taking the ****


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

mark67 said:


> And why would i be taking the ****


i think its the way you constructed the sentence.

Get well soon Mars!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus.

I hope he's ok, actually wondered a few days ago I'd not seen him post much for a few days.

Get well soon mars, very nice guy.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

get better soon, maybe try a mars bar?

if that fails a apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Heart attack? Cripes!

Thoughts with him & friends & family.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Naa hes not taking the **** its true. Thoughts go out to him! Get well soon buddy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Get well soon Mars


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope you get better soon mate!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bad news. Hope you get well soon Mars.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Get well soon mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Omg hope hes ok,,,a great fella is Mars

Get well soon buddy


----------



## dr_squeeze (Jul 28, 2008)

top guy, get well soon mars!!


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah - wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That's real shock...!

Mars if you are reading this, then please take time to recover, don't push yourself too hard.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its always hard to hear when i fellow bodybuilder suffers this, Makes us realise how fragile we are, respect to mars for his knowlage and been a top bloke and hope he makes a speedy recovery...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy birthday ...er I mean get well soon!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Terrible news, get well soon mate

If anyone gets an update please post it


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn top bloke very knowledgeable and always helped me whenever I asked for it.

Speedy recovery geezer.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Horrible news. I hope you make a speedy recovery Mars!!!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

dont know you mate but always sad to hear of a bro in trouble ....get well soon..


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Bad times. Best of luck with recovery Mars


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Get wel soon pal


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

****..only chatting to him last week i think....hope he gets well soon, one of our most knowledgeable members here :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All the best to a fellow 61'er...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hope you have a quick recovery buddy .


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

He's expecting to be allowed home at the weekend


----------



## ibiza2001 (Mar 6, 2009)

Get well soon mars


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Never actually interacted with mars but do read a lot of his posts, nevertheless, a shock indeed.

Get well soon mars!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> He's expecting to be allowed home at the weekend


good to hear


----------



## Taxman (Mar 20, 2011)

Get well soon mate!

Thoughts with you, your family & friends.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Mars


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Get well Mars.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One of the few MODs we know very little about, what we do know is the man is a fountain of knowledge and well respected throughout lots of forums across the board.

get well soon mate, keep us informed.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mars, all my love and best wishes to you buddy - take it steady and recover well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's hoping for a quick recovery Mars. Take it easy dude and all the best.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Sad news, get well soon pal.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

All the best Mars, wishing you a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Sad news , get well soon mars mate !


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Get well soon Mars, a very helpful guy with a wealth of knowledge


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Bloody hell, get well soon mars mate.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

And this is why i posted the news the brotherhood of ukmuscle love flowing from everyone on here


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Such a top bloke, wishing you a speedy and full recovery, take care Mark!


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Take it easy mars mate ......get well soon .


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

All the best for a speedy recovery


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

How old is mars? I thought he was a young mod, all the best wwith recovery bud


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Thats awful Get well mars!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Get yourself well soon mate. I hope you and your family are well.
> 
> First dibs on your Jag though, if you take a turn


Sh1t why didn't I think of that! :lol:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Best off luck pal get well soon


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

All the best to a speedy recovery mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Mars, R&R and then back into it. Hope you and family are well. Life and family are more important than our "hobby".


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn! Get well soon mate.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Not entirely sure who he is but I hope he is ok!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

zack amin said:


> How old is mars? I thought he was a young mod, all the best wwith recovery bud


I am 53 and I think he is just a bit younger than me by about a year or less.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Get well soon Mars.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I am 53 and I think he is just a bit younger than me by about a year or less.


Yup Mingster wrote something along the lines of wishing a fellow '61'er well. You my dear fellow are a '60'er and im an '80'er , puts it into perspective really should look after ourselves from as young an age as possible but alas we never do.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah he's early fifties


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Kin'ell. Get well soon mucka :thumbup1:


----------



## juicejunkie (Sep 14, 2012)

Get well soon mate, wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Get well soon bud.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you both, get well soon mate.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get well soon bud


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Blimey!! Get well soon mate.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

@Mars have a speedy recovery mate, all the best.


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

I have not been on the forum enough to know this guy but from the previous posts in this thread he seems like a great lad, I wish him good luck with his recovery.

/Mattias


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear this get well soon!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

This is sad to hear, get well soon mate.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

:thumbup1:


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Speedy recovery bud, get well soon.

12sec1/4


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hope he has a speed recovery.

Truly a top guy.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Not actually ever spoke to you but you seem a well respected and knowledgable bloke and I wish you all the best in your recovery!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I know mars' main priority is getting better, not coming on here so not expecting to hear from him for a while, but if anyone knows him personally can they keep us updated please. Someone mentioned he's hoping to be out this weekend, fingers crossed for you mate!


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hope u get better soon mars, very interesting guy with great info and advice very sad to here this .


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Positive vibes going out to you Mars, get well soon buddy!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry to hear that, hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Get well soon Mars


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't know who mars is but a heart attack is not good for anyone. Best wishes. :thumbup1:


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Blimey. Sad to hear. Hope it's not too serious. Get better soon fella.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

get well soon fella


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

All the best Mars, get well soon


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh know wish you a speedy recovery bud!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Get well soon mars


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Shocked. Hope all goes well for you mars.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Get well soon fella and take it easy when you're out of hospital x


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Get well soon mate, take it easy along the way, all the best


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

**** luck...hope you'll be back in the gym asap mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

All the best for a quick recovery mate


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

get well soon mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

He's making good progress and will be coming out early next week.

All treatment so far so good.

Get well soon pal and take it easy


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> He's making good progress and will be coming out early next week.
> 
> All treatment so far so good.
> 
> Get well soon pal and take it easy


Cheers for the update. All the best to him and his family.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

What a shocker, @Mars all the best buddy, hope you back to normal as soon as possible.


----------



## wannabebig1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Only found out yesterday I have every respect for this man hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

take it easy mate,


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Get well soon mate


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Hope your recovery goes well mate your a legend on here :beer:


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Did mars get out and all that then?

Good luck mate


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Rav212 said:


> Did mars get out and all that then?
> 
> Good luck mate


I did indeed, late yesterday afternoon thanks.

For those who care (and from most of the posts thats quite a few of you) i'm on the mend.

Long story short as i'm i'm tired (i'll try answer all the PM's in a few days)

I had a clot in the Aorta, just made it to hospital in time although it was still touch and go and was only told yesterday that he had seen ppl come in in much better condition than me who didn't make (i consider myself extremely lucky to be alive), i was given angioplasty in the groin and a stent put in the Aorta, i would have been out much earlier but they found a serious infection and had to have blood cultures grown to see what it was and what to treat it with, so ended up having 8 days of IV antibiotics 4 x daily too, max spike temp was 41.2 ffs, i went into rigor (sp) at least 6 times.

6wks of rest and follow up rehab now so will taking it very easy for a while.

Thanks for all the kind posts of support, saying it's good to be back is a massive understatement.

Cheers guys.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad to hear your out and on the mend ......take it easy mate .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Mars said:


> I did indeed, late yesterday afternoon thanks.
> 
> For those who care (and from most of the posts thats quite a few of you) i'm on the mend.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!

Any indication what caused the clot?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

So good to hear you are out and recovering mate. Shows the value in being strong and fit :thumbup1:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

This is really good news Mars. I really am glad that you've pulled through.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Mars said:


> I did indeed, late yesterday afternoon thanks.
> 
> For those who care (and from most of the posts thats quite a few of you) i'm on the mend.
> 
> ...


great news to hear your ok mate, I was so worried for you, ive also been at deaths door so know the feelings you must have and the new grasp for the little things in life that some may take for granted.

Top man its made my day to read this, plenty of rest now mate and then slowly bring yourself back to glory


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome news. Glad all ok and you are recovering.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Great news you're back home and on the mend. Take things very easy mate.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I Don't know much about health issues, especially heart related, but the words that echo are "I consider myself extremely lucky to be alive".

Lucky or not, we are all glad you are, and all hope you get back to good health.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

glad your on the mend mate, take it easy and hope your well soon


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Arnie was on a life cycle next day after heart valve op........just saying lmao

Good news bro


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Good to hear your ok mate. All the best!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

Good to see you back home, and mending


----------



## gazh (Feb 22, 2008)

Great to hear your on the mend mate ! Take it easy.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy to hear you're on the mend Mars.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Glad you are on the mend mars


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mars said:


> I did indeed, late yesterday afternoon thanks.
> 
> For those who care (and from most of the posts thats quite a few of you) i'm on the mend.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back mate, take care


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Great to hear you are on the mend!!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Jesus thats terrible.

Get well soon buddy x


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope you have a fast recovery mate, take it easy


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

hope you have a speedy recovery mate.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Get well matw. Glad you're ok. Take it as easy as possible.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good to the hear you're on the mend Mars


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a relief. A scare like that reminds me we have to enjoy life while we can.

Very nice to see you getting all these kind words


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Good to hear your on the amend Mars


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope he gets well soon, a good guy one of the clever and helpfull guys on uk-m


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Get well soon


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Get well soon matey...hope you are on the mend on your way back up

Take care :thumbup1:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great news buddy all the best

A


----------



## kiwineo (Jun 8, 2005)

Good to hear that your home and on the mend bud

keep us all posted


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Only just seen this, that's horrible news but good to hear that you are on the road to recovery.

Take care mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone know how Mars is at all?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ash1981 said:


> Anyone know how Mars is at all?


He is doing much better, just resting some.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Jesus, just read this. All the best on the recovery mate! Sounds like you've had a massive dose of luck with this one @Mars. Make the most of it


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Get well soon darling.. lots of love Georgey x


----------

